# Can they fail me for missing school?



## ReiningCrazy

Yes they can, usually they also grade you on in class participation. If you are really worried you can go talk to your office staff or guidence counsellor to see if you are okay or if there is anything that you can do. The best thing to do is talk to someone and explain your situation and ask for advice.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Yes schools can hold you back for missing too much school. But a lot of that depends on the circumstances. 

If youve been truly sick, and have doctors notes, are understanding your schoolwork and keeping your grades up, my school wouldnt have held us back. Not sure what yours will do.

But, if you had dropping grades, didnt understand your work, and were sick, theyd consider it.

And of course if your just plain old skipping, youd be held back for missing so much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fulford15

If you have doctors notes, someone picking up your homework and keeping you up to date then you won't be held back. But if you are not giving consent and just skipping out, yes, you will be and possibly expelled.

I was ill with phenomia in grade 11, I wasn't aloud to go to school what so ever for a month and a half, my mom was getting my homework for me and I was getting her to hand it in, didn't get in trouble at all.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, they make allowances for being ill. I had Mono as a teen-ager & was out (per DR's orders) for over a semester. I was too sick to keep up, so did fall back a semester, but that's all. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Saddlebag

It's a means to try to control skipping classes or the entire day.


----------



## themacpack

Have all the absences been for legitimate reasons? That will come into play as well as your general performance as a student. My daughter had serious health issues (including a case of swine flu) during a school year that resulted in "excessive absences". We had fully documented the reasons for each absence with the school (turning in doctor's notes, etc), and her performance was stellar, so it was not an issue. We received the "official warning" letter, but needed only to contact the school and request a review of her specific case and it was given a pass. Had we not had the documentation already in line, we'd have had to write a letter of appeal stating our case for her not to be held back due to the absences, and would have been a bit more behind the 8 ball to prove our case as far as the necessity of the absences.


----------

